# Testing Trigger Pull poundage



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there a guage or an easy method ?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/RCBS-Trigger-Pull-Gauge-9450/dp/B000KK963W


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OR:

*The $0 Trigger Pull Gauge*

Posted by TD on October 30, 2006http://www.unforgivingminute.com/blog/2006/10/the-0-trigger-pull-gauge/#comments 
While chatting with my online buddy and fellow firearms enthusiast pdb this afternoon, I was suddenly struck by my annual Good Idea. I was beginning to worry, since it’s nearly November and, while I’d had (and acted on) plenty of Bad and Really Bad Ideas, the Good Idea was proving elusive. Oh, me of little faith…
So what’s the great idea? A trigger-pull gauge that cost me $0 and seems to be reasonably accurate and quite repeatable.
Part the First: Gathering the materials
1 – empty 2-liter pop bottle (here in the Midwest, it’s pop, not soda, dammit)
1 – regular wire coathanger
1 – 18″ strip of duct tape
Part the Second: Assembling the test apparatus
Use the duct tape to attach the 2-liter to the bottom of the coathanger, horizontally. Slightly straighten out the hook of the coathanger so it’s easier to fit through the trigger guard. That’s it. We’re not building a Saturn V here, kids.
Part the Third: Measure the damn thing already
Fill up the bottle. Put the cap on (Do I really need to spell that part out?). Clear the gun. Cock it, if necessary. Hold the gun, pointed straight up, and hang the coathanger from the middle of the trigger.
A liter of water weighs 2.2 lbs. Throw in an ounce or two for the bottle, hanger, and tape. If the trigger doesn’t trip on a full 2-liter bottle, your trigger is over 4.5 lbs or so. Get a bigger bottle and try again, or just head for the gunsmith. If the trigger DOES trip, you can pour water out of the bottle, a little at a time, and re-test until the trigger holds. Then figure out how much water is in the bottle and multiply by 2.2 lbs. Yeah, I know, I didn’t list a calculator on the materials list. Oops.
Actually, since most factory triggers are going to be well over 4.5 lbs these days, the $0 trigger pull gauge would be considerably more versatile with a gallon jug in place of the 2-liter bottle. However, I’m profoundly lazy and I didn’t happen to have a gallon jug handy. Such is life. For reference, a gallon of water weighs 8.35 lbs.
Now, I’m not using distilled water at standard temperature and pressure, and I don’t know the exact weight of the rest of the test apparatus. Big deal. This method isn’t going to produce an answer to six significant figures. Still, it’s quick way to get a pretty good idea of your piece’s pull weight, and it’s hard to beat the price.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> OR:
> 
> *The $0 Trigger Pull Gauge*
> 
> ...


Dang. I like that one $0.

THanks


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> OR:
> 
> *The $0 Trigger Pull Gauge*
> 
> ...


 
Cool. Down south it's a coke bottle regardless of the brand.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I used a small container of lead shot with a coathanger sitting on a set of scales. I'd set the container and coathanger on scales, adjust to an easy number by adding or subtracting shot, say 5 pounds, and then measure the let-off as I attempted to left the device off the scales without tripping the hammer.

I use pop bottles, etc to set the drag at the tip of the rod on my spinning reels.

Joraca


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

A pop bottle he said. AN meant it, POP Bottle, if you forget to clear the gun of ammo first, LOL, Great simple way, Got my vote on a way to test a trigger pull. Ive been using a hand held fish scale, an even that only gets you close. Very good idea FrankwT


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Been using that idea for a long time, tryed to get it patened but was told that some one by the name of [Frank something] had all ready beat me to it. jj


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey I stole it off the net and even left the guys name on top for credit!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Couldn't you just use a fish scale, the kind that hooks in they're mouth...? Seems easier lol


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I like my trigger like my ol lady, short and light!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Go figure on a fishing forum they would think of a fish scale!! LOL Good thinking!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep the ol fish scale will get ya real close...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't always have good ideas, but when I do...look out


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I like my trigger like my ol lady, short and light!:thumbsup:


I prefer loose with a little creep haha


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Differnt strokes for differnt folfs, You guys are something else, But you do find effective ways to getter done, LOL ole Carver


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Fishing scale does get within a ounce or two. Good enough for a hunting rifle. I've seen el cheapo fishing scales at Walmart and Academy for $5 or so.

I used a old zebco fish scale for years until I got a digital trigger scale. My BR triggers are 2oz and that scale hits it right on the money. But it was "spendy"....


----------

